# What is the value of old growth river logs



## NW-Hardwood (Dec 26, 2007)

I have customer that has a large quantity of old growth river logs (100 years+ in the water) Nice stuff...any market for it out there?


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 27, 2007)

There is a market here if the wood has the right character. There are some furniture makers that use either milled wood or veneer from submerged logs. Got any specs or pics?


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 27, 2007)

Seen a tv show about that niche,they sold it for antique restoration
work at very high $


----------



## NW-Hardwood (Dec 27, 2007)

No pictures yet....the customer want's to do a share deal and I am trying to gauge the possible demand for custom milled/finished old growth.


----------



## JackD_ME (Dec 27, 2007)

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9C0CE4D9133BF937A1575AC0A961958260

I did a google search for "old logs' and came up with this but there was nearly a million hits on this topic. Those logs could be worth a pile of $$$ if you can find a sawyer to mill them or the right buyer for them.
Good luck!


----------



## Buzz 880 (Dec 27, 2007)

*logs*

I had a couple of friends that use to recover logs from the lakes here in Ontario.They use to saw the logs to lumber and dry it.But they found that is a hit and miss market you have to have the right people to spend the money that lumber is worth.They found a fella in the US that would pay big money for logs so they swicthed to doing that instead.Keep searching that kind of wood is worth big money and some of the nicest lumber i have ever seen if there is any maple in the pile check it for birds eye it sould be full of it.

good luck


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 27, 2007)

It may be a long shot but try ECO PDX in Portland. 

I have heard them on the radio lately about makeing furniture from submerged and entombed wood. The radio spot said the get their wood from all over the world. So I would think that either they have the milling capabilities or have contact with those that do have the capabilities. 

I would think they would be in the book or on the Portland DEX directory.


Owl


----------

